# Airplane Mode: 7 Best Pilot?s Watches of the Season



## FCHK (May 18, 2012)

*Airplane Mode: 7 Best Pilot's Watches of the Season*

Alpina has been selected as one of the best seven pilot watches of the season !!!

Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph

















Here's proof that you don't need to charge an arm and a leg to offer a classically-styled pilot's watch. The Alpina Startimer Pilot Chronograph is highly evocative of IWC's own Pilot's Watch Chronograph, but it brings home the bacon for half the price. Mind you, this isn't a dig against the IWC, which we flat-out love, but let's face it, not everyone has the bones to throw down for one of these icons.

So, how does the Startimer stack up? How do a 44mm stainless steel case, highly legible dial with a bi-compax chronograph layout and Swiss construction sound? Yeah, we thought that sounded pretty good, too. The Alpina is a welcome addition to any flight locker, and we'd be proud to sport one on our wrist while targeting bogeys in the great blue yonder.

Does Alpina be you one of the best 7 of pilot watches of this year?

Source : Timekeeping | Airplane Mode: 7 Best Pilot's Watches of the Season | Gear Patrol


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Airplane Mode: 7 Best Pilot's Watches of the Season*

Saw and tried on these startimers at a local AD here in Vancouver and definitely has great wrist presence! Would definitely get one of these if I wasn't waiting for Alpina's Worldtimer to be released


----------

